
A standing desk killed my productivity - simonbarker87
http://simonbarker.tumblr.com/post/33095459911/standing-desk-killed-my-productivity
======
wojt_eu
Cheap alternative to motorized sit-stand desk: standing desk + tall chair,
like one you get in pubs. I wish I had tried that before investing into
motorized one - it would be more hip.

For about month after I moved I've used a ghetto standing desk
([https://plus.google.com/115482397571066363629/posts/1gvjDnfJ...](https://plus.google.com/115482397571066363629/posts/1gvjDnfJTzb)).
I would stand for most of the working day with a two hours sitting break in a
nearby cafe.

I'm using sit-stand desk for two years and it's the only reason I'm renting an
office again after moving and not using co-working places.

I'm switching every hour or two and never sit-down until I'm ready to focus on
code (no sitting while doing email, procra^H^H^Hresearch. Then I switching the
desk to sitting position, turning off IM and email, start pomodoro timer, put
on a headset and play some music and switch terminal with Vim to full-screen.

In a startup I'd probably get one or two spare standing desks so that people
could move there with their laptops for a while (besides mandatory couch).

------
Detrus
OP: how tall are you, how much do you weight, you much do you squat?

There must be some common stats that will predict wether you're ready for a
standing desk.

The weekend trips sounds like serious exercise. Maybe you don't eat enough
afterwards?

If you can bike far but your squat or deadlift is low, then expect lower back
pain. Pain in feet is strange, what are you standing on in what footwear?

~~~
simonbarker87
Hi Detrus,

Interesting point.

I'm 5 ft 10 in, I weigh 12 stones (168 pounds), I can squat 75 kg (165 pounds)
dead lift 90 kg and bench 55 kg. So although not amazing, but not awful
either.

I'm barefoot or socks in general when standing and it is straight on to
carpeted floor which I am beginning to think isn't padded enough.

Suggestions would be useful

~~~
Detrus
I got comfy with standing at 5'9" 160 pounds. My squat was 150 x 12 reps,
deadlift around the same. I use only the coffee table, no DIY keyboard add on.
I have a laptop at the far end of the table from me, hands stretched out,
leaning on desk. I stand on hard wood floor in slippers or sneakers. I change
posture and foot position often. Don't need to think about it. And I don't
stand all the time, maybe 6 hours a day.

Some people get a special mat to stand on, say you really need it.

~~~
simonbarker87
Thanks Detrus, good to hear input from someone of similar size/shape/fitness
etc. Hardwood floor? Blimey, I think that would kill me.

Should I try standing desk again I think I'll take your advice and get the
special mat. Also, reducing my standing time would be an improvement

~~~
donmcc
I recently got a very nice motorized standing desk. It definitely helps to be
able to lower it and sit when I get fatigued, though after having it for more
than a month, I find I spend most of my time standing now.

I have polished concrete floors in my apartment. Concrete is VERY hard and
very fatiguing to stand on for long periods. I got a large cork mat
(<http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QGYIDW/>) to stand on which makes a big
difference -- I think standing on something too spongy is just as bad as
standing on something too hard. Many of the commercial standing mats looked
too soft.

I'm also in very good physical shape (I routinely squat more than my body
weight of 180), but there is an adjustment period when you go from sitting all
day to standing. Taking frequent breaks is key -- every hour or two, sit or
walk around for 10 or 20 minutes.

------
georgemcbay
I've never heard of a single person who switched to a standing desk fulltime.
It seems as if the key is to have a setup which easily facilitates both
standing and sitting with as easy/fast a switch between them as possible.

~~~
wojt_eu
Yes: change is the key. It's not only about how much standing can your
"endure" - standing for prolonged periods is not healthy at all.

------
kps
I use a standing desk at home. I find my feet hurt if I stand still for long,
but not if I walk. For me, running the treadmill at about 2km/h is ideal.

